# Please explain: the long sleeve madras shirt



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't understand the point of the long sleeve madras shirt. I guess it's useful for someone who absolutely refuses to wear short sleeve shirts. And it may be nice if you expect to wear it under a blazer or sport coat - showing cuff and all.

Is it a climate thing? Here it cools off quite a bit after dark, but who wears madras after dark? Maybe I would if I had some with long sleeves. Last summer I spent a week on Coronado - a long sleeve madras might have been just the thing. Evenings on Block Island perhaps?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I have two -- one BB and one PRL, both thrifted. I, for one, just don't like the look of a short-sleeved button up shirt, madras included. Polos are fine, but shirts that button up don't do it for me. They're summer shirts, of course, so I've only ever worn them with the sleeves rolled up. I just think it's a better look, and to my eye is more casual, both pluses.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

My long sleeve madras shirts keep my arms from burning during extended periods in the sun. My short sleeve madras shirts are more comfortable, of course.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I had a long sleeve madras several years ago, but now I have two short sleeve madras shirts. Thinking back to the long sleeve, I guess I would answer, why not?

It was still light weight. It kept the sun off your arms. Looked good rolled up once, or more times if you wanted a short sleeve. And like you said, you could wear it in the evening. My shirt was a button down, so it seemed a bit dressier than a short sleeve madras. In the summer, why not wear madras.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr Buchanan, just noticed this post - you might recognise my tartan!


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I like them because the long sleeves keep your arms from burning in the sun.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

There are some who believe that Gentlemen wear only long sleeve shirts. An old fashioned notion, but one I subscribe to except for the most informal (and/or hot) situations. I wear long sleeve madras to work (in season of course), but wouldn't wear a short sleeve or polo.

Scott


----------



## rimrat (Jan 9, 2008)

*an elegantly casual shirt*

I have picked up several longsleeve madras shirts while thrifting. A lightweight fabric makes summer more bearable, and the madras is a traditionally cool look. Longsleeves are better for quick trips outside and then back to AC than shortsleeves. I


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I've been wearing madras shirts as polo substitutes. Mostly daytime weekend wear. I can see that a long sleeve madras could allow me to wear madras in other situations.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I think standard madras looks best with short sleeves and patch with long sleeves. Either one the other way seems a bit odd. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Short sleeves seem to be the conventional standard when it comes to a madras shirt but, a long sleeve madras polo is quite intrigueing. Where would one find such a beast offered for sale these days? Do BB or Polo still offer them?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

LongWing said:


> Thanks for the responses. I guess I've been wearing madras shirts as polo substitutes. Mostly daytime weekend wear. I can see that a long sleeve madras could allow me to wear madras in other situations.


Indeed; I would think that one might be able to wear a long-sleeved one with a blazer to the office without causing too much of a stir (assuming it is a fairly informal office, as most seem to be nowadays...).


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Short sleeves seem to be the conventional standard when it comes to a madras shirt but, a long sleeve madras polo is quite intrigueing. Where would one find such a beast offered for sale these days? Do BB or Polo still offer them?


Last summer I found a bunch of Polo long-sleeved madras shirts on eBay, but who knows whether or not they were all authentic. Polo is often faked on eBay, I hear.

BB certainly does -- as often as last summer, in fact. I believe they had two long-sleeved madras shirts to offer, but the patterns weren't exactly to my liking. I'd imagine they'd have similar offerings this coming summer.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

VS said:


> I think standard madras looks best with short sleeves and patch with long sleeves. Either one the other way seems a bit odd. Maybe that's just me.


I think long-sleeved madras shirts look odd either way. I'm not a fan of long-sleeved polo shirts, either, so perhaps there's some correlation there. Summer fabrics are for summer shirts, IMO.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is a picture of me in my Polo madras from last summer's Kent Wang pocket square contest, for reference.




I'm partial to the look. That probably goes without saying, since I wouldn't wear it if I wasn't partial to it, but still. Sleeves rolled up make it (more) casual, and the fabric is still light enough to keep me cool, even without short sleeves.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Ah, but rolling up the sleeves is cheating. 

Just kidding, of course. That looks fine. I'd still prefer short sleeves, however.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

KentW said:


> Ah, but rolling up the sleeves is cheating.
> 
> Just kidding, of course. That looks fine. I'd still prefer short sleeves, however.


But of course. I think the shirt with sleeves down looks goofy, but I like long sleeves rolled up a lot better than plain short sleeves.

I admit -- I'd wear a short-sleeved madras shirt before I'd wear a long-sleeved shirt without the sleeves rolled up, but this way I get the best of both worlds, or something.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Curious - For those of you who think long sleeve madras shirts look odd, how do you react to madras jackets?

Scott


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

wnh's photo reminds me of the old summertime conundrum: If you want to look nice, you tuck in your shirt. But a short sleeve madras seems to look much better untucked. Perhaps the long sleeve madras is the answer. I know I have gotten many a strange look from my wife when I tuck in my madras shirts. Even with shorts. And when I look in the mirror, I can see her point. wnh manages to look not the least bit dorky all tucked in.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

LongWing said:


> wnh's photo reminds me of the old summertime conundrum: If you want to look nice, you tuck in your shirt. But a short sleeve madras seems to look much better untucked.


The trick, IMO, is to tuck in your shirt without looking overly (and inappropriately) formal. That means to leave it slightly un-tucked around the waist (merely loose, not that damned "half-tuck" that Carson Kressley promotes), and wear an appropriately casual belt (ribbon belts are best, IMO). Not sloppy, just...casual.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

LongWing said:


> wnh's photo reminds me of the old summertime conundrum: If you want to look nice, you tuck in your shirt. But a short sleeve madras seems to look much better untucked. Perhaps the long sleeve madras is the answer. I know I have gotten many a strange look from my wife when I tuck in my madras shirts. Even with shorts. And when I look in the mirror, I can see her point. wnh manages to look not the least bit dorky all tucked in.


First, thank you for the kind comments.

Second, perhaps there are, or ought to be, two levels of madras-wearing during the summer. The first is the more formal of the two (while still not being formal -- it's madras, after all), and would consist perhaps of a long-sleeved madras shirt tucked in, with either shorts or khakis (maybe even Reds), to be worn in public, maybe running errands on a Saturday. The second would perhaps consist of a short-sleeved madras shirt, untucked, with shorts, suitable for wearing around the house, or maybe to the grocery store for a bag of ice or something. They both look fine for what they are, but maybe not interchangeable. Just a thought.

Of course, this is all a little silly and over-analytical, but that's what we're here for, right?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Modesty dictates my wearing the long sleeved variety.


unpretentiously yours,


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Modesty dictates my wearing the long sleeved variety.
> 
> unpretentiously yours,


I only wear my short-sleeve Madras shirts with the tuxedo I have yet to buy. So there.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> I only wear my short-sleeve Madras shirts with the tuxedo I have yet to buy. So there.


Wait a minute- you've made it clear you're deficient a tuxedo whereas I...

Ha! touché, friend. Well played. :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

wnh said:


> Last summer I found a bunch of Polo long-sleeved madras shirts on eBay, but who knows whether or not they were all authentic. Polo is often faked on eBay, I hear.
> 
> BB certainly does -- as often as last summer, in fact. I believe they had two long-sleeved madras shirts to offer, but the patterns weren't exactly to my liking. I'd imagine they'd have similar offerings this coming summer.


Thanks for the heads-up. This is just one more reason to pay a Spring visit to the Brothers...maybe I'll get lucky and find one duing the friends and family event!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a long sleeved madras shirt from Press that I wear with a knit tie and navy blazer with khakis in summer. I've never thought it odd.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

mpcsb said:


> I have a long sleeved madras shirt from Press that I wear with a knit tie and navy blazer with khakis in summer. I've never thought it odd.


I have a long sleeved Press madras as well. One of my favorite shirts. Ive worn it will shorts, khakis, jeans, etc. I usu roll the sleeves a bit. As someone else has mentioned here, I just dont like the look of short sleeved button front shirts one me.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't understand all the hubbub over short sleeve madras shirts vs. a long sleeve shirts. Both look perfectly normal to me and I wear both. 

Cheers.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> I have a long sleeved madras shirt from Press that I wear with a knit tie and navy blazer with khakis in summer. I've never thought it odd.


Hmm, knit tie. Good thinking.


----------

